# Modern Dental Clinic - Any Advice?



## HIMZELF (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi guys, have you ever been there before?
I will very much appreciate any advice about the quality and pricing as i have heard stories about overpriced bills and inadequate dentist treatment here in Dubai.


layball:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

HIMZELF said:


> Hi guys, have you ever been there before?
> I will very much appreciate any advice about the quality and pricing as i have heard stories about overpriced bills and inadequate dentist treatment here in Dubai.
> 
> 
> layball:


Morning,

Yes I have been a patient there and had a very nice German dentist who appears to possess apathy regarding finances. He's well aware that dentistry is expensive and will discuss in detail with you the best option available.

Hope that helps and good luck


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi is that the one at the top end of the Marina? If so very good but cost me 2500 for a tooth pull!!!


----------



## HIMZELF (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi yummy you! many thanks for the answer, it is really interesting to know that a doctor is keen to discuss in detail with his patient as some do not and just give you choices of what they can do without highlighting side effects or impacts of their work! However, thanks again..nice nickname 

Thefultons: yea, i guess so.. and the number you paid seems average in Dubai !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

HIMZELF said:


> Hi yummy you! many thanks for the answer, it is really interesting to know that a doctor is keen to discuss in detail with his patient as some do not and just give you choices of what they can do without highlighting side effects or impacts of their work! However, thanks again..nice nickname
> 
> Thefultons: yea, i guess so.. and the number you paid seems average in Dubai !!!



You're very welcome


----------

